

The Man Who Got America High - tacon
http://narrative.ly/gangsters/the-man-who-got-america-high/

======
Scribblenaut9
(O_O) I am in awe. He lived a real life action movie. While I'm not quite sure
about his morals, I have to admit he's got some giant balls of steel...

